# So what do we wear?...



## BoootyHoIe (Jun 9, 2008)

Well. I am a super newb to road cyling, and I do have stupid questions to ask.

Anyways, so what do we wear exactly for road cycling?

Look at this guy - https://www.descantes.com/2005/Nationals/Sunday/Men/images/IMG_8507.jpg

Fierce, isn't he? Well I know he is wearing a short-sleeve jersey and lycra shorts.
I got that checked. BUT, what else is he wearing? Can we wear regular boxer's under lycra shorts? Do we wear a under shirt under the short-sleeve jersey, or do we just wear the short-sleeve jersey alone?

So if anyone can help answer these questions, it will be very appreciated.

Also, if anyone would like, give me a list what to wear exactly, so I can wear as good as this guy. Thanks.


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

nothing under your lycra, and nothing under your lycra.

add some defeet socks and you're good to go.


----------



## BoootyHoIe (Jun 9, 2008)

My jewels wont see through them right?


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

dude, you're worrying too much about fitting in. I understand, since you're a young teen, but you honestly just need to wear whatever you feel like wearing. Try some clothes on, see what feels comfortable, and go from there. 

And as already said, nothing under the lycra.


----------



## robert_shawn (Oct 5, 2005)

It's worth the money to get good quality (not nesasaraly expensive) shorts and shoes. Cycling shoes should fit a little tighter (but not unconfortable) that walking shoes. The shorts should have a good chamois. Your LBS should be able to help with with choosing the right stuff.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

That guy has small legs.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

supercorsa said:


> nothing under your lycra, and nothing under your lycra.
> 
> add some defeet socks and you're good to go.


Nothing under your shorts.

Wear this under your jersey if you want to do it right.

http://www.defeet.com/prodline.php?line=Un D Lite&type=a

http://www.defeet.com/product.php?id=1561


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

my shorts aren't the most opaque so rather than show myself to the world i wear "cycling briefs" i find at target. I am a proponent of "Put more lycra under your lycra."


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

When I was a teen and racing mt. bikes...
we'd wear cycling shoes, and a pair of lycra shorts... (this was pre-baggies)
and a t-shirt of your favorite punk band... It's amazing how the Dead Kennedy's can motivate you on a long climb...


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

BoootyHoIe said:


> Well. I am a super newb to road cyling, and I do have stupid questions to ask.
> 
> Anyways, so what do we wear exactly for road cycling?
> 
> ...


I think all your post should be in the lounge. They are so [email protected] funny to read, even when cycling related.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

Save some money from any of your other vices and invest in good quality (and thus, expensive, no matter what they tell you a $20 maillot's gonna SUCK) cycling wear.
As much as a Dead Kennedy's shirt might motivate you up the hills, there's nothing like an itchy, scratchy, soaked, uncomfortable jersey to make you miserable on that same climb. as they said, get help at your LBS.
Socks!! get some cycling socks. not necessarily cheap, but not expensive either and they'll make a very comfy addition to your kinetic fashion closet.
Cycling shorts. Everyone in this forum save for a couple of exceptitons seem to prefer bib shorts. I do too, they're just more comfy and don't squeeze your tummy with unnecessary rubber bands. Again, get a pair that fits with a good chamois, and wear nothing under.
Good, stiff soled cycling shoes if you have clipless pedals. If you don't have clipless pedals you're wasting your time reading about looking good. turn off the computer, grab the keys and 50 bucks, and go get yourself some. and then get yourself some shoes.
Gloves!! The ONE day you forget to wear your gloves is the ONE day you WILL go down, and believe me, stopping the fall with your bare hands on the pavemet REALLY hurts, but not as much as having to pick the little rocks from under the skin afterwards. Get some. Nothing fancy at first. As with everything else, quality pays and you can easily find 140$ pairs of gloves. If there's anything in the garbage bin that fits you and feels right, get them.
a HELMET! Generally a good idea. As i'm sure you've read around here, there are two kinds of cyclists, those who have crashed and those who will crash. You might want someting between your head and the floor/car bumper/rock/curb when that happens.
I think that's it. Some coolass shades, a Campay tattoo on your left calve and you're all set.
Really though, propper clothing makes a big difference in your suffering.
that's basically most of what you need to know about clothing in the summer season... the winter's a whole'nother thread.
cheers!


----------



## ohannon7 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wear basketball shorts and a t-shirt, but im a noob, and dont ride as far as others on here.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't forget a sports bra.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

If cycling in a nudist colony, I would think you must also wear the appropriate attire...none. 

I like Descente and Sugoi shorts, it is not top shelf like some other brands but I find them to be well made and mid-line which is sufficient for my uses. Cost varies since I look for sales, they average $45-$65. Jerseys, I tend to buy on the cheap or discount racks. I've been pleased with Nike amusingly. One of the shops was blowing them out for about $22 so I tried one...their Dri-Fit works well.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> Don't forget a sports bra.


And Tighty-Whities both under lycra and over your head.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

BoootyHoIe said:


> Well. I am a super newb to road cyling, and I do have stupid questions to ask.
> 
> Anyways, so what do we wear exactly for road cycling?
> 
> ...


Many (most?) wear nothing under lycra cycling shorts. I find that most comfortable, but have worn underwear under them in the past. If you do wear underwear, it should be obvious that you'd want to wear athletic briefs. You're looking for snug fit and wicking material. I have several pair of synthetic briefs that are readily available, often called cycling briefs.

By the way, there are various weights, cuts and styles of shorts. I have three pair, two shorts and one bib. I have super light and fairly heavy shorts and my new bibs are kind of medium. Try a bunch on and pick the ones that fit you and feel best. 

Get a couple pair of shorts and jerseys if you can afford it, because they do need to be washed! and you'll need some to wear when the others are in the laundry bin.

Under or over your jersey, you can layer like any other athletic wear - ranging from nothing if it's warm, to various weight of under layers depending on temp. A lot of cyclists use removable arm (or leg) warmers too - you'll see that a lot among professional cyclist photos.

If you do layer underneath, use wicking material. You don't have to get all expensive about it, just buy normal "base layer" type stuff. I have several things I typically wear under cycling jerseys, depending on temperature, all are synthetic material, but all have been bought off the rack at sporting goods stores and have no logo, or name brand recognition: very thin snug fitting t-shirts, very thin snug fitting sleeveless singlet type tops, thin snug fitting long sleeve tops, and heavier (mid-light weight) long sleeve zip front tops. 

Cycling specific jerseys are nice, but not absolutely necessary. Regular wicking fabric tops for other sports work fine. Cycling jerseys are nice because they're cut for maximum functionality on the bike and have rear pockets. They are generally snug fitting, have zipper fronts (for ventilation), and are cut long in back without being too long in front. Over the years, I've amassed several, generally bought at closeout/discount or cheap mail order "house" brand and they work great. I try to have some that are super light weight and some that are a little warmer. I even have a couple sleeveless which I love, but are unusual for "roadies".

Other than jerseys, the only cycling specific item I have is a very light weight windbreaker/rain resistant jacket that I carry with me and/or wear a lot. Cycling specific because it fits snug and is cut correctly for cycling. I also use it for other activities, but I've found that most other windbreaker/rain jacket type things are cut too loose and/or not long enough in the back to be functional for cycling.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Kaboom said:


> Save some money from any of your other vices and invest in good quality (and thus, expensive, no matter what they tell you a $20 maillot's gonna SUCK) cycling wear.!


Absolute nonsense. There are many great looking and perfectly functional cycling jerseys available for $20 or less -although I am impressed by the use of the word maillot to a question by a newby. 

House brand by Performance and Nashbar for around $20 or less can be excellent jerseys. Those shops, and many more, also sell many jerseys for that price point that are simply close outs or unpopular sizes and colors of very expensive "name brand" jerseys. To imply a newby can't get by with $20 jerseys is not only wrong, it is totally unhelpful.

Same with shorts. I agree: buy good shorts, but that doesn't mean you have to spend $100. In fact, the way the shorts happen to fit one's body and cycling style has more to do with comfort than price. And again, very expensive shorts can be found on close out for cheap, and house brands are often excellent for a reasonable price.



Kaboom said:


> Cycling shorts.
> Good, stiff soled cycling shoes
> Gloves!!
> a HELMET! Generally a good idea.
> Really though, propper clothing makes a big difference in your suffering.


Absolutely agree with all of this - I'd replace the word "suffering" with "enjoyment" because I've never "suffered" because of my clothing - but I have enjoyed it more as I learn the purpose of cycling specific stuff and find good examples at affordable prices.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

i'll agree great jerseys can be had for 20 bucks, but probably not those that are $20 MSRP, but those that are heavily discounted/from past seasons etc etc.
In any case all of the above just relates to my experience. perhaps i just have overly sensitive skin, but every time i've decided to save money on clothes i've regretted it.
LOL sorry about the "maillot", must be the european influence. In any case he can probably figure it out from the context, and its good for him to pick up the cycling jargon quickly, like derailer/derailleur so that he can follow all the other threads in this wonderful forum of ours.
cheers!


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

target has some base layer type compression t shirts I sometimes bike with. 14 bucks and a lot of wicking ability. great on warm days when I don't care to have pockets.

I also caught some calvin klein athletic ankle socks on sale at macy's at some point. Best socks I ever used for cycling. They are just barely visible. I don't like thin socks like the ones I got from your sole though.


----------



## BoootyHoIe (Jun 9, 2008)

If I wear a jersey, with nothing under, wouldn't it get very itchy inside? Do I wear a undershirt? What does "bib" stand for?


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

nope, Jerseys are made with good technical fibers/weaves that make you comfy, feel nice and soft and wick the sweat away from your body.
if you wear anything under the jersey, particularly at the present time, you'll cook from inside out just as if you'd gone for a ride inside a microwave.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

BoootyHoIe said:


> What does "bib" stand for?


We all wear one of these under our jersey. It helps with sweat.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Kaboom said:


> nope, Jerseys are made with good technical fibers/weaves that make you comfy, feel nice and soft and wick the sweat away from your body.
> if you wear anything under the jersey, particularly at the present time, you'll cook from inside out just as if you'd gone for a ride inside a microwave.


Have to disagree here. Not all jerseys are soft and comfy inside (I hate the lower level Pearl Izumi stuff) and wearing a wicking undershirt, under my jersey, I find to be extremely helpful, even on the hottest days, to keep me cool and comfy. YMMV, but I think it is more personal preference than a hard and fast rule.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> Have to disagree here. Not all jerseys are soft and comfy inside (I hate the lower level Pearl Izumi stuff) and wearing a wicking undershirt, under my jersey, I find to be extremely helpful, even on the hottest days, to keep me cool and comfy. YMMV, but I think it is more personal preference than a hard and fast rule.


I think that was his point about getting a higher end jersey. I have found that I am the coolest in one of my nice assos jerseys. YMMV.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Kestreljr said:


> I think that was his point about getting a higher end jersey. I have found that I am the coolest in one of my nice assos jerseys. YMMV.


I find even the high zoot stuff benefits from a baselayer. Then again, I'm not wearing Assos, so I am not that advanced.


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

LOL no need to wear Assos. Standard Pearl Izumi, some of the adidas stuff (this is either love or hate, i love them), Etxe-Ondo if you live in Europe, and most ZeroRH+ clothing is REALLY nice and does all things i wrote about above. Then again, these are generally $50+ and they're generally not discounted. Possibly not an investment a newcomer would want to make, but Pearl is common enough that he might find a good deal and score a soft, comfy jersey without laying too much cash on the line, thus negating the need for baselayers.
Personally i prefer to have fewer, nicer jerseys and bibs and wash them more often than a wide selection of cheaper jerseys that i just don't feel comfortable in. And at the end of the day, i just don't use the jerseys that don't feel nice and comfy except in the rare occassions where i have NOTHING else to wear.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kestreljr said:


> We all wear one of these under our jersey. It helps with sweat.


mine's pink.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

BoootyHoIe said:


> My jewels wont see through them right?


Most lycra shorts have a built in diaper to blind your joules. They're also useful for segregating your glutes from the seat & sopping up any fluids your bod might excrete. Some riders also apply diaper cream to protect their sensitive parts. Some bright marketing folks at the bike products companies gave these diapers & creams cool sounding names so they could charge lots more money for them.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Kaboom said:


> Pearl is common enough that he might find a good deal and score a soft, comfy jersey without laying too much cash on the line, thus negating the need for baselayers.


I think you are missing the point of base layers.

A good base layer is not to put something soft next to your skin so you can wear cheap jerseys. The economics of that don't even work when you look at the price of a cycling specific base layer like the deFeet ones which are $30 -50. 

Riders wear a base because it wicks the moisture better than any jersey, and when used in combination with a good jersey provides optimal comfort. Also, prevents bib straps from chafing your nipples during long rides/races.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

ewitz said:


> Riders wear a base because it wicks the moisture better than any jersey,


What if your jersey is just made out of the same stuff as the base layer?


----------



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

or my point all along, what if you get a good jersey that wicks moisture away properly?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

No fabric out there keeps itself bone dry in the face of perspiration without the benefit of additional airflow. Capillary action simply does not cut it in anything I've seen. 

After a good ride, my jerseys are always soaked. And I'm not using particularly cheap stuff. Castelli, Giordana, Hincapie, etc. That is regardless of wearing a base layer or not. 

For me, the base layer keeps me drier. It does the job of moving the sweat away from my skin to where it can evaporate or at least not sit on my skin. As a secondary benefit, it also makes getting sweaty jerseys off much easier.

If there are jerseys out there that keep you completely dry, I'd certainly like to hear about them.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

krisdrum said:


> For me, the base layer keeps me drier. It does the job of moving the sweat away from my skin to where it can evaporate or at least not sit on my skin. As a secondary benefit, it also makes getting sweaty jerseys off much easier.



I am glad you have had success. I sweat like a hog. When I run with a group, people won't even run behind me because I have so much sweat dripping down my arms and off my fingers that it spits it out behind me. 

I can't use a base layer though. The sweat sits between the base layer and jersey- and I eventually feel soggy. It is disgusting. However, if I just use a high end jersey (no base layer) with good wicking ability, it is never a problem. Actually, one of my best jersey's is almost 10 years old. It is an old Brooklyn jersey that almost has a perforated feel to it like Hincapie base layer stuff.


----------

